# Windows SBS 2003 User Password list?



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys

I am now admin of a sbs 2003 server and there is a user which i need the password..i can easily reset it..but thats not what i need since the user a resource changing the password will cause problems....
is there anywhere I can locate the current passwords of my users?
I know in linux this was possible...

well thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure we can help with this request, it is against forum rules to help with passwords



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry. Please read the rules. We can't risk helping unauthorized people to retrieve passwords.


----------

